# Montgomery ?



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop ?


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 3rd

1,3,4,5,7,8,10,12,23,29,31,32,34,35,38,41,44,45,49, 51

Derby Results (From what I can remember)
1st 14
2nd Lanse
3rd Bobby Lane
4th John Brocheck #9
RJ 19
Don't remember all the Jams, sorry


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Any more updates would be appreciated.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brandoned said:


> Open Callbacks to the 3rd
> 
> 1,3,4,5,7,8,10,12,23,29,31,32,34,35,38,41,44,45,49, 51
> 
> ...


1. Creek Robber's Black Powder Meg - owned by Ben Echevarria, Eagle Idaho- handled by Cyndi Gunzer

2. World Famous Mr Friendly- O/H Lanse Brown..Lee is a one eyed no tail dog who was a singleton pup from NFC Willie x FC AFC World Famous Rosa Barks...most people would have either given the dog away or just kept it as a pet, in typical Lanse Brown fashion he decided to send Lee to the Van Engen's and train him just like his other dogs...Congrats on overcoming the dog's physical limitations and refusing to give up or give in


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> 1. Creek Robber's Black Powder Meg - owned by Ben Echevarria, Eagle Idaho- handled by Cyndi Gunzer
> 
> Big congrats to Ben and Maggie. Ben has been handling Maggie the last several trials. This give Ben and Maggie 3 wins in a row and a total if 65 points. Not bad for
> His first trial dog!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

So was Maggie handled by Ben or Cyndi at Montgomery? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

JKOttman said:


> So was Maggie handled by Ben or Cyndi at Montgomery? Thanks in advance for the info!


Ben handled her


----------



## jim andrew (Jan 1, 2011)

any information on the open jim


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Partial Open and Am results:

Open:
1st Dan Sayles
2nd Sletten 
3rd Sletten 
4th Lorne Langevin 
Sorry that's all I remember. 

Am Results:
1st Jim Pickering
2nd Lanse
3rd Charlie Bearden
4th Connie Swanson (I think)

Sorry that's all I remember. 

Thank you to everyone that helped out this weekend. Also a big thanks to our judges that put on great test.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> 2. World Famous Mr Friendly- O/H Lanse Brown..Lee is a one eyed no tail dog who was a singleton pup from NFC Willie x FC AFC World Famous Rosa Barks...most people would have either given the dog away or just kept it as a pet, in typical Lanse Brown fashion he decided to send Lee to the Van Engen's and train him just like his other dogs...Congrats on overcoming the dog's physical limitations and refusing to give up or give in


bon, i agree. lanse brown and this pup are a *great* story!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> Partial Open and Am results:
> 
> Open:
> 1st Dan Sayles
> ...



ANyone know which dogs these guys handled? 

And thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brandoned said:


> Partial Open and Am results:
> 
> Open:
> 1st Dan Sayles
> ...


Lanse'second place in the Amateur was with Nora which qualifies Lanse for his 57th National event, he has completed more series in the Nationals than anyone in the history of the FT game , it is also qualification number 100+ and something in his career

Congrats Lanse


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congats to Dan for winning the Open and a Res Jam in the open as well. Congrats to all that ran as well.


----------

